# New!



## Ookami (May 14, 2005)

Hey, I'm Alex. I'm turning 16 in July. I just got a new kitten. He was born on March 9th and his name is Sydney. He also has a twin. He's actually very mean.. lol. He bites and scratches me but, I know he's only playing.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Hi Alex!! Welcome to you and Sydney!!


----------



## Extier (Mar 8, 2005)

Welcome to the cat forum and congrats on the new kitten!!


----------



## luvmysphynx (Feb 2, 2005)

Welcome!!! :lol:


----------



## 4pawsforever (May 13, 2005)

Welcome Alex and Sydney!!!! Glad to have ya here!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)




----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Alex


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome, what an adorable kitten you have!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome to the board i am donna proudly owned by 3 Incredible fur kids!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Welcome Alex & Sydney! I'm glad that you could join the "Cat Forum Family". Cute cat Sydney is.


----------



## Ookami (May 14, 2005)

Thanks.


----------

